# Down sizing, need to place a few dogs



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

After the move and with the baby coming Leonard and I decided to place several dogs to lighten the load a bit. I have talked to a few other members and have placed a few already but I have a few left if you know anyone who would make a great home.
Typhoon and Dixie are going out on co-own with Holly and I placed Trinity with someone here locally who is going to work on her UCDX Obed title before retiring her. I am in no rush to get these dogs placed but thought I would put the word out here and when I have more time I will put them up in the breeder section. They will all go out on co-own contract only plus shipping costs.

K9 Performance Knls Riot, she is intact and 12 months old this month
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT

She has had basic Novice Obedience and agility prep class. She gets along (for now) with most dogs but would be best placed with a male dog. She loves ppl and kids but is more of a pet not a working dog, she does get car sick.










K9 Performance Knls Tempest
Tempest is competing in Obed, Sch, Rally, and well on her way to her Agility Ch a "NATCH" she needs to be kept away from other dogs or placed as an only dog. She would be great for someone wanting to compete with her. She is spayed and 4 years old. She is a lot of dog and I just am not going to have the time to work her as much as she deserves.



















Caragan Steel's Crush
She is working on her UCD and Rally titles and has a rally leg. She also has had some agility training she is pointed in the ADBA. She is 18 months old and gets along with some dogs. She is a loving dog but also a bit of a spaz! lol Megan is talking to her husband to see if they can take her but is not she will need a home.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [302410] :: CARAGAN'S STEEL CRUSHING FORCE









I am considering letting Justice retire but I am not entirely sure yet. When I make up my mind I will post more. This was not an easy decision and I want to make sure they get great homes and trust me you will pretty much have to have an FBI back round check and blood test before I would consider you! lol ok being serious now, having about 18 dogs and a new born is scary and I do not want my dogs to get ignored. I will keep some of my other working dogs but I think they would be better off getting individual attention then just being in a dog run for a year because of the baby. This is hard enough so please don't be negative and if you know anyone interested please let me know.


Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am sorry you are having to go thru this, but Ty and Dixie will fit in well here.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

whew im loving crush!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry you have to do this, but I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I completely understand and I respect your decision to place some of the dogs because of the baby on the way. I love Crush's enthusiasm for life, and the spring that was built in her rear end lol... If you have a difficult time finding the right home for her, I would love to be concidered to own such a wonderful dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry you have to do this Lisa.  But I know you will find them all great homes. A baby sure changes everything!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow...Crush is a real looker!! Sorry your having to do this...but it seems like a very responsible decision on your part!! Best of luck to you and the dogs...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so sorry Lisa. I would just love to take care of Crush for you. She is so beautiful. I bet the boys would love her too


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

somenice looking dogs... i know how you feel and i only have 4 lol... luckily i live bymyself and am single so my dogs do get plenty of attention... goodluck with everything


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

You have some good looking dogs up for grabs. Riots a good looking dog. Which dogs would do good on a farm? I would love to try and own one if I could. I won't have my trailer setup for another two weeks, cause I'll be in florida. Once I'll get back I'll be fencing in my back yard for Red and My Fiance was wanting to get a female(one thats good with a male dog, and childern), so we are already planning for a new addition.








That picture would give you a good idea of the amount of space that they would be able to have. Land on the other side of the road is family owned to. The red x marks were my trailer will be. Even the land around what I've got highlighted is owned by distant family so its all good.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

oh, you will find fantastic homes for all those great dogs. I wish you luck. =)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

The hubby has okayed it, we can take Crush! Whoooohoooo!!! :woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

oo your so lucky megan... I want TONS of pics of that girl!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Well by the looks of it the situation is hard,
but I can tell your finding awesome homes for them.
Good luck and keep your head up girl.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm curious as to why someone going thru a move and with a baby on the way and 18 dogs that if some dont go to new homes risk being ignored in their kennel would be breeding a new litter


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

JayHawk said:


> I'm curious as to why someone going thru a move and with a baby on the way and 18 dogs that if some dont go to new homes risk being ignored in their kennel would be breeding a new litter


Dang someone finally figured it out!!! APRIL FOOLS!!!!
I would NEVER place dogs just because we are having a baby and moved!! I asked a few mods to help with a joke and I was expecting more people to call my bluff. Come on guys you know me better than that!!! Tempest? really? I love that dog I would never dream of placing a dog who has done so much for me. Now Riot on the other hand.... lol no she stays too! 

We plan on keeping two from this new litter and I get my AST in a few months. Then no more dog in our kennel we are at our limit 


Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That was cruel and unusual punishment, Lisa!!! Funny though! Thanks for the laugh! Love the banner of the hounds with hillbilly teeth!! Too cute! I didn't think you'd be giving up any of your babies, but I didn't wanna say anything, lol!! Good joke though!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fool you all! HA! Its about time someone said something lmao. I was waiting for someone to bring up your litters  I forgot about the Staff coming too lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awe I was going to suggest doing a co own on the baby and keeping the dogs


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

redog said:


> Awe I was going to suggest doing a co own on the baby and keeping the dogs


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I totally paid Lisa no mind when I read this ... lolll


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm glad that that was an April Fools joke. I have been lurking on this sight for awhile now and that was the first time I decided that if someone else was'nt gonna say something that I needed to go ahead and join and voice my opinion.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Very funny - I haven't been around here too long, but was really surprised to read your post. Didn't seem like how I have come to know you. Love the laughing doggies! Love seeing pictures of your dogs even if it was all a joke! :roll:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

JayHawk said:


> I'm glad that that was an April Fools joke. I have been lurking on this sight for awhile now and that was the first time I decided that if someone else was'nt gonna say something that I needed to go ahead and join and voice my opinion.


:woof: I gave you rep for your post!! Had this been someone else I would have said the same thing!!! You see many ppl trying to get into the dog game and they switch dogs as often as they switch clothes. You also see some breeders get rid of stock because they are no longer the type of dog winning in the show ring. Some ppl have no sense of loyalty when it comes to dogs. Sure I have some useless pets in my house but they have been my companions and are happy living here. If a dog would do better in another environment then I would place them.

Dave, I thought about doing a co-own with the baby but can't find any takers! lol:rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Dave, I thought about doing a co-own with the baby but can't find any takers! lol:rofl:


I'll co-own! I have experience


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PS: I Still expect Crush at my house sometime next week *cough cough*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm calling LAME! How can you do an April Fools joke on April 3rd?I saw this the other day and didn't think anything of it.Now that I see it was intended to be an April Fools joke,all I'm thinking is LAME!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> I'm calling LAME! How can you do an April Fools joke on April 3rd?I saw this the other day and didn't think anything of it.Now that I see it was intended to be an April Fools joke,all I'm thinking is LAME!


Easier to fool people when they don't see it coming


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Ya'll had us all going! I thought it was funny! Great one Lisa, and all her con-conspiraters!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I'm calling LAME! How can you do an April Fools joke on April 3rd?I saw this the other day and didn't think anything of it.Now that I see it was intended to be an April Fools joke,all I'm thinking is LAME!


How can I do an April fools joke on the 3rd? Because it is more fun that way!! :hammer: I had a good laugh at some of the responses it was fun for us


----------

